# Flies



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Need help with flies....is there any spray or anything I can do to help with this problem?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea. Look in the home depot or lowe's for this premise spray that is a bottle you put on the end of the hose and spray around the ground and bushes. Sometimes I hang those stinky bags all year and kill thousands who won't be laying eggs. It's a never ending battle between killing flies and mosquitos.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Yeah I've got the bags... they just stink. The flies are so bad here since we added the coop. Do you know the name of the product?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Flies and rats welcome to chicken keeping.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pyrethrins, permethrins are all safe to use in and around the coop. 

Keep the shavings deep and clean. And use the bags, just make sure you hang them away from where you walk.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

I used the bag as well but I think I have it to close to the coop.


----------



## hayutfan (Jun 19, 2016)

Lol... I hope I don't see the rats.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think there are several brands, just read the bottle. 
I love watching those bags fill up. When they get too stinky, I toss them and get a new one. They are good for cutting down on future flies.


----------

